# Nutrition ? Horse feeds for rabbits?????



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't see any reason why you can't. Leafy alfalfa and timothy along with veggies for sure. Not sure about the oats and beet pulp, but I have no clue so I'll shut up now.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

you can feed rabbits beet pulp and you can feed them oats. I feed mine...da da daaaa...sweet feed with oats and pellets in it. They also eat alfalfa hay/cubes and the are fat and happy little ******s. The like that sweet feed better than any rabbit feed I ever bought


----------



## outtopasture (Dec 13, 2008)

Timothy, oats, alfalfa, veggies (not broccoli or cauli in large amts) non-citrus fruit in small quantities, all fine for rabbits. Rabbit pellets are made of alfalfa meal, grain, sometimes ground corn, and vitamin/mineral so you just have low processed food! Rabbit and horse both hindgut fermenters to similar problems with gassy buildup, colic type symptoms etc. Make sure they have safe wood to chew (willow, poplar, aspen) to wear teeth.


----------



## MEGMOUS (Dec 14, 2008)

Rabbits and horses have almost the same digestive tract. Some of the older horses at our barn were being fed rabbit pellets and did very well. In fact, one mare lived to be 48!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

My jackrabbit LOVES our Mitavite pellets.He doesnt seam to like rabbit and guinea pig mixes, probably cos they use small hard grains that are dificult to chew. 
We dont have to buy him anything. Just the mitavite and then a variety of things from our garden.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks alot guys! I mixed oats, alfalfa, and beetpulp last night and they chowed down!!!! They loved it! I used to feed them sweet feed whenever Poco was eating but I was told it didnt have enough fiber but now that I have all the extra stuff to give them they will be fine!!! Rabbit food is just so *blah* I know it gets boring for them!


----------

